# Good News/ Bad News



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Finally bought our Motorhome and went out and took off for the day yesterday. We have had it a couple of weeks now and Max and Phoebe have had the pleasure of exploring it and getting used to it. We went to Skegness and parked right next to the beach. Let the dogs run free on the beach, which they loved. Both slept soundly on the way home. A lovely, lovely day. That is the good news.

The bad news is I have Cancer of the Womb. Will find out more on Tuesday when I see the consultant and get the results of the chest X-ray and MRI. I do know that I will need a full hysterectomy, which is going to impact hugely on our lives due to Steve being in a wheelchair. We will cope, because you do, but it's going to be a challenge in more ways than one.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Marilyn I am so sorry to hear this news. It is a steep mountain you will need to climb but you'll have lots of love and support helping you along the way. This first part while they do the staging tests is the worst bit for most people, because of all the worry. Love and hugs from all of us as you navigate this unwanted but perspective shifting mountain climb.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

fairlie said:


> Marilyn I am so sorry to hear this news. It is a steep mountain you will need to climb but you'll have lots of love and support helping you along the way. This first part while they do the staging tests is the worst bit for most people, because of all the worry. Love and hugs from all of us as you navigate this unwanted but perspective shifting mountain climb.


You are so right....this waiting is awful, not knowing if it's spread. I keep telling myself it's just a few rogue cells, but then I find myself shaking like a leaf with anxiety.


----------



## zippy (Aug 30, 2015)

Marilyn sorry about your Cancer, wishing you all the best for Tuesday, hope it goes well with the consultant. Sounds like a really lovely day out with the dogs to take your mind off things, it must be fab to have the van and go off for the day, park up and relax with a cuppa after a nice walk, I'm sure it will really help your recovery. I'll be thinking of you, so update us when you can xxx


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

The motor home sounds like fun, I have a super duper motor home.....on top of my wish list! 
As for your bad news, so sorry to hear that, and I do think the not knowing what your facing is far worse than actually facing the dreaded C word.
There are so many treatments & procedures these days, with excellent prognosis & recovery. (My mum just beat it - twice!) 
I'm sure Steve max and phoebe are with you all the way.
Good luck for Tuesday - keep us updated.
Sending healing prayers for you xx


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Marilyn, sorry to hear of this. Don't know what else to say, just that everything everyone else said goes for my too. :hug:


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

So sorry to hear your news.
Sending you much love. 
Live each day and try not to run too far ahead down the what ifs road.
Skegness sounds wonderful and hopefully all those lovely sea breezes had a very therapeutic effect on both you and Steve.
You will be in my heart, mind and prayers.


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

What a shame that finally achieving one of your goals had to be blighted with such tough news. I know you have dreams of adventures in your motorhome and I think while you are getting your treatment smaller days out like you had to lovely Skeggy will help boost you til you are well again and hit that open road.
Love to you, and a big lick from Arlo and Savannah XX


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

So sorry to hear this Marilyn, but you will fight this and hopefully it will be a thing of the past soon. It won't be easy, but you can do it. 
The word Cancer shouldn't be written with a capital "C"...it is a small "c" because you are bigger, stronger and braver than it. 
We wait for news from you & glad you managed to enjoy the day on the beach. Don't allow that b****rd to take the joy out of you. 
Big kiss from the Nuts household.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Marilyn, I just had to slip a note in to you as we have delt with cancer with my Freddy this past year. The ABSOLUTE worst part is the waiting. Your mind wanders into many areas as the Unknown is the worst fear of all.
Please be prepared for more times you will have to wait for results of many tests. 
Now the good part. You will be able to draw strength from many places within your heart and soul you did not even realize existed!! We have found there are SO many recent advances in cancer treatment. Freddys cancer was quite advanced and its been a tough year, but he has had excellent treatment and is doing VERY well right now.
Keep your thoughts POSITIVE as there is a much better chance that you will come out of this just fine!! You will be in our prayers, that's a promise! Please keep us updated.
I was hesitant to post news on Freddy as I did not want to offend anyone with an out of context subject, but received nothing but support which helped me so very much. God Bless you!


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

OH my God, and with all you have been through sweety you will pull through this with flying colors, and you know for sure that i will keep you in my prayers, and you know i wish you the very best ok, Please keep all of us informed ok.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

So sorry such bad news has blighted your good. Tons of positive thoughts for no spread and easy treatment so you can look forward to many more lovely days out and enjoy the future together xxxx


----------



## beekeeper (May 3, 2015)

You're in my thoughts and I'm sending my very best wishes to you for a full and speedy recovery. Stay strong, you CAN beat it!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Good luck for tomorrow xx


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

So sorry to hear this - wishing you well and back to normal very quickly


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

So sorry to read this, Bear and I will be sending our positive thoughts your way!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Hugs and prayers for you. It's scary and overwhelming but you can do it and we will be here helping you along.


----------



## beekeeper (May 3, 2015)

Will be thinking of you today.x


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

What a shock for you, I'm very sorry you've got this to deal with and am thinking of you x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I hope that the appointment with the consultant went well and he/she was a good communicator and could talk with you in such a way that you did not come out thinking 'What?'
I also hope that now you are home you have time to sit on the sofa and be loved by Max and Phoebe. They will want to warm your heart with their love.
Thinking of you.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

So the visit to the consultant was quite positive. The cancer appears to be contained, which was a huge relief. The next step is a hysterectomy, keyhole if possible, but decision on that is in the hands of the surgeon when I am asleep on the table. The op will take everything away. Cervix, womb, Fallopian tubes and overies. Which is OK by me ( they are no use to me now anyway, just there to cause trouble in my eyes!). Op is scheduled for 19/11. If they find it has affected the lymph nodes then some radiation or chemo may be needed. But again they look ok at the moment. If the op is keyhole I come home the next day. If not it will be the Saturday or Sunday. Pathology results will take a week to 10 days. 

Thank you all for your kindness and support. it means a lot. I feel all these positive vibes coming my way. 

Max and Phobe are being ultra loving and I know they will be great nurses when I get home post op. They are a constant joy.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

So pleased for you that the news was so positive. Roll on the 19th, let's get this behind you and part of your past so that you can move forward and enjoy the present and the future.
Good dogs Max and Phoebe


----------



## zippy (Aug 30, 2015)

Oh that is good news Cat, I've been thinking of you today, it sounds positive and glad you don't have to to wait too long for surgery. 

Can't beat poo kisses and cuddles


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Excellent news so far. Hope for keyhole surgery and quick healing with no complications at all


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Wow that does sound all very positive! You must have a great sense of relief, albeit a bit apprehensive about the op - understandable, there would be something wrong if you weren't!!
Wombs - they are overrated once past child bearing age, surplus to requirements!! 
Keep us updated, wishing you all the best for the 19th, and ensure you have lots of rest afterwards xx


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

glad to hear the news, I am still praying that all will be fine,, You know poo's have a way of senceing your feeling you know and i think they will be a big help to you God Bless


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Oh dear just seen your post, but so glad to hear the outcome of today's visit sounds quiet positive and with a lot of positive thinking and the love of your family and poos you will pull through. 
Will be thinking of you and I'm sure I will be right in saying everyone on here will be sending you lots of positive thoughts and love for a good recovery ! 

I'm a great believer in thinking if you think positive it's a help in overcoming this ghastly disease! I had an old friend that had exactly the same and said it wasn't going to beat her and she had so much to live for and I'm pleased to say she beat it and is still here today! 
So think positive and all the best. Here's to lots of fun and adventures to come in your camper! X


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Postive news and a plan to sort it. You have so much support behind you we will all keep the healing thoughts coming your way and look forward to your post telling us that you have the all clear. It will be a tough ride but with Pheobe and Max on hand to give unlimited cuddles on bad days you will get there.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Well that's a very definite positive, well done on getting through today! Keep on trucking and cuddling those cutey poos Marilyn X


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

Amazing news!!
I am so happy for you...

By the way did you have symptoms? Because usually people only realise when it is too late, so you are extremely fortunate to have found about it at such an early stage.

Well done for being so brave, these past few days must have been dreadful. You can relax a little bit knowing that it should be sorted out and resolved soon.

Big hugs from the Nuts


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Nanci said:


> Marilyn, I just had to slip a note in to you as we have delt with cancer with my Freddy this past year. The ABSOLUTE worst part is the waiting. Your mind wanders into many areas as the Unknown is the worst fear of all.
> Please be prepared for more times you will have to wait for results of many tests.
> Now the good part. You will be able to draw strength from many places within your heart and soul you did not even realize existed!! We have found there are SO many recent advances in cancer treatment. Freddys cancer was quite advanced and its been a tough year, but he has had excellent treatment and is doing VERY well right now.
> Keep your thoughts POSITIVE as there is a much better chance that you will come out of this just fine!! You will be in our prayers, that's a promise! Please keep us updated.
> I was hesitant to post news on Freddy as I did not want to offend anyone with an out of context subject, but received nothing but support which helped me so very much. God Bless you!


Thank you so much Nanci.....it was actually your post about Freddie and the updates you have shared, that encouraged me to post my news. Staying away from negative thoughts is very hard and the love and support you received from all on here, let me know that I would get the same. Thinking of you and Freddie too.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I'm so sorry you are going through this. Love and healing thoughts to you and your family from all of us. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

